# Art behind the member



## D_Hemptress (Jan 31, 2013)

there are so many people that are very artistic. and ive notice that there are many on the forum that have several hobbies besides mantids. ide like to see the art. (im gonna do tats on another thread, i think that'd be interesting too but for now....) in example i like to make collages from magazine cut outs, and then i mes with it on the computer. ide really love to see what everyone does as far as art in their free time.


----------



## scytheclaw (Jan 31, 2013)

wow those are really nice..i really like the 2nd one

the most creative thing i do these days is taking photographs but do like to draw every now and then


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 31, 2013)

photography is art too! and ide love to see some of your drawings. thanks for the complements on my work too.



scytheclaw said:


> wow those are really nice..i really like the 2nd one
> 
> the most creative thing i do these days is taking photographs but do like to draw every now and then


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 31, 2013)

Very Terry Gilliam-ish. Way before your time.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 31, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Very Terry Gilliam-ish. Way before your time.


isnt he the director to Fear and Loathing?! i had no idea he did prints


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the first one the best. It has a monkey playing a ukulele. How can you not like that?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 31, 2013)

lol, the first is actually my fav. too  



Mvalenz said:


> I like the first one the best. It has a monkey playing a ukulele. How can you not like that?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 1, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> isnt he the director to Fear and Loathing?! i had no idea he did prints


I don't know if Gilliam does prints, but he is an artist. Before he became a director he created all the animation sequences for Monty Python's Flying Circus. Your prints remind me of those images. Here's an example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1BKtrG7qxQ


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 1, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> I don't know if Gilliam does prints, but he is an artist. Before he became a director he created all the animation sequences for Monty Python's Flying Circus. Your prints remind me of those images. Here's an example:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1BKtrG7qxQ


ive heard of monty python but never watched. i see what you're talking about


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 1, 2013)

i was very much wanting to see other peoples stuff.... c'mon guys!!!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 1, 2013)

Some etchings I made back in the day:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 1, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Some etchings I made back in the day:


wow, the first one is great. i love the angle. i took art in highschool but tht was so long ago i dont remember what its called


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 1, 2013)

My girlfriend painted this last week:

Grizzly Adams and his bear Ben Franklin


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 1, 2013)

she painted the pic that is you rprofile pic too right?!



Paradoxica said:


> My girlfriend painted this last week:
> 
> Grizzly Adams and his bear Ben Franklin


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 1, 2013)

Yep :wub:


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 1, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> wow, the first one is great. i love the angle. i took art in highschool but tht was so long ago i dont remember what its called


You mean perspective?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 1, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> You mean perspective?


YES!!!!


----------



## gripen (Feb 1, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Some etchings I made back in the day:


Beautiful! Especially the 3rd. I love the negative space.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 1, 2013)

I like Hemptress' second and introvert's third the best.  

And, anyone who can paint anything has got me beat. I have tried and can't paint well. lol


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. Negative space. I haven't heard that phrase since art school. The 3rd picture is based upon a James Whistler etching. The class assignment was to try to emulate one of the masters.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 1, 2013)

you did a wonderful job.



Introvertebrate said:


> Thanks guys. Negative space. I haven't heard that phrase since art school. The 3rd picture is based upon a James Whistler etching. The class assignment was to try to emulate one of the masters.


----------



## gripen (Feb 1, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> you did a wonderful job.


+1


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 1, 2013)

I can paint a fence and a wall and a ceiling, but it ends there, and I can cut a strait line, but can't draw one to save my life!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 1, 2013)

i used to be able to draw when i was younger by looking at something, but that seemed to have faded away cuz now when i try i just get upset at myself


----------



## mantid_mike (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's a walnut/steel table &amp; bench that I made:







Here's some rings I made (I like working with wood):






and here's a couple renderings for an in-office phone booth that I designed &amp; submitted for a contest. I called it a "Skype Booth" and threw in the Storm Troopers for fun:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 8, 2013)

these are awesome. growing up my grandpa lived across the street, and he had a tool shed that he had built in his back yard. he had everything! it was really funny being able to go over and build with him. this most i ever made was a stool though.



mantid_mike said:


> Here's some rings I made (I like working with wood):


----------



## sally (Feb 8, 2013)

Such artistic people amongst us! How wonderful


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 8, 2013)

That's really impressive Mike.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 8, 2013)

That table &amp; bench are very Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## mantid_mike (Feb 11, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> these are awesome. growing up my grandpa lived across the street, and he had a tool shed that he had built in his back yard. he had everything! it was really funny being able to go over and build with him. this most i ever made was a stool though.


Nice! post pics of the stool if you still have it. I've built a couple stools as well with a honeycomb pattern along the side of them.


----------



## mantid_mike (Feb 11, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> That's really impressive Mike.


Thanks! :cowboy:


----------



## mantid_mike (Feb 11, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> That table &amp; bench are very Frank Lloyd Wright


Hahah, I don't see it! Unless you're making reference to the planar quality of "Falling Water" in Pennsylvania...


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 12, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> Hahah, I don't see it! Unless you're making reference to the planar quality of "Falling Water" in Pennsylvania...


Wright designed furniture too. I can just picture it inside one of his homes.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 12, 2013)

love those, want those!


----------



## mantid_mike (Feb 12, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> love those, want those!


will trade for mantids! lol


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 13, 2013)

Does that Skype Booth office space actually exist, or did you render that virtually?


----------



## mantid_mike (Feb 13, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Does that Skype Booth office space actually exist, or did you render that virtually?


It doesn't exist. It was for a design challenge on grabcad.com for an in-office phone booth. They gave us the dimensions of the office and their ideal location for the design. I drew it up on a 3D program and rendered it. Here's my small presentation that I submitted along with the renderings:






Btw, here's a link to all the other submissions and results (I got 4th place =/):

http://grabcad.com/challenges/grabcad-phone-booth/results


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome. When I was taking art classes, we still did everything manually. Its a different world now.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 14, 2013)

Some nice work posted here. Mike knows what he's doing for sure.

I stopped making art once I got into photography and video. Much more gratifying and productive for me. Was never very successful with it. Did a few gallery shows. May get back into that with my photography soon.

The front of the postcard from my final group show:






Unfortunately, I don't have any good photos of the larger paintings.

Some past works...

*Mixed media* (ink, colored pencil, acrylic, water color)





















*Digital media*


----------



## mantid_mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Very nice work, Precarious! I especially like those anatomical paintings.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Pft you all look like real artists with gallery type art. I just do cute mantis drawings in my free time.


----------



## Digger (Feb 22, 2013)

Henry - the last (girl climbing into the light) is stunning.


----------



## Orin (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## sally (Mar 2, 2013)

Orin said:


> 0MantisDrawing.jpg


Nice


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 2, 2013)

Digger said:


> Henry - the last (girl climbing into the light) is stunning.


i completely agree!


----------



## Precarious (Mar 2, 2013)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Pft you all look like real artists with gallery type art. I just do cute mantis drawings in my free time.


I'd say that's quite a bit more than just a drawing! Digital for sure and looks like a lot of work. I like your style.



Digger said:


> Henry - the last (girl climbing into the light) is stunning.





D_Hemptress said:


> i completely agree!


Thanks. Started with a random photo from online which was the source material for the female shape. Used lots of filters, plugins and layers in Photoshop to create the textures and background. Everything but the girl basic shape of the girl is synthetic. Photoshop can be a lot of fun.

...

Here are a few from a series of photo manipulations I never finished. They're really creepy. They're intended to be genetically engineered alien landscapes/sculptures of living flesh. I can't show the best ones because they include elements of nudity. :blush:


----------



## agent A (Mar 2, 2013)

Henry!!!! R u taking pics of my sister again :tt2:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 2, 2013)

i see a nipple!


----------



## Precarious (Mar 2, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> i see a nipple!


That's the tip of the thumb reflecting back on itself. :tt2:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 2, 2013)

Precarious said:


> That's the tip of the thumb reflecting back on itself. :tt2:


lol i dont believe you! but oookaay!


----------



## Paradoxica (Mar 2, 2013)

You've got some nice thumbs there Henry


----------



## Danny. (Mar 2, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> You've got some nice thumbs there Henry


I feel like pinching them.


----------



## Precarious (Mar 3, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> You've got some nice thumbs there Henry





Danny. said:


> I feel like pinching them.


So long as you're gentle... :kiss:


----------



## agent A (Mar 3, 2013)

Precarious said:


> So long as you're gentle... :kiss:


As far as gentle goes...

If i felt like biting them off for a snack, would u allow me to if i delivered anesthesia first?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 3, 2013)

agent A said:


> As far as gentle goes... If i felt like biting them off for a snack, would u allow me to if i delivered anesthesia first?


Whoa slow down there :lol: :lol: I think the last one is hilarious with the way the eyes and mouth are


----------



## Orin (Mar 6, 2013)

I worked on fixing this little piece of "art" for more time than you'd imagine trying to redo it in paint but then I realized it was so ugly and inaccurate the world should never see it (so I never used it).


----------



## petoly (Mar 15, 2013)

hi. figured I would pop in. I tattoo an illustrate for a living. here's a broad spectrum of what I do.


----------



## petoly (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm kind of artistically add so I tend to do a broad spectrum of styles and subjects. I have LOTS more but I didn't want to hog this thread.

facebook.com/pencilflow if you want to see more or this thread on gbatemp.net

http://gbatemp.net/threads/mykess-sketchbook-2-0-56k-warning.258409/

also. No website. I'm too lazy to remake one since my last one died from not paying my bill nor do I have much time to. my job keeps me plenty busy anyway.

and with that I go back to my sheer absense for months. It's been fun but I had to sell all my animals since I got a new spot to work and I simply don't have the time to maintain my little critters =( still bummed, but that's why I have been silent for a while in case anyone was wondering (which I doubt lol)


----------



## Ranitomeya (Mar 16, 2013)

Great art, everyone. I like to draw with just a pen and I usually do it while in class while I listen to lecture rather than take notes. :blush: 


















These are just a few. I usually finish at least one for every day of class, though I have some that I've done over a greater duration of time that cover an entire page of printer paper:






This one's in color and may be a little difficult looking at since it's in complementary colors:


----------



## Ranitomeya (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's some scanned images of the first full-page one as I worked on it:


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 5, 2013)

Petoly: Nice, clean work!!

Ranitomeya: Insane detail! Can't imagine how long it took to fill those pages up.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 7, 2013)

I designed this tattoo. Dies that count as art? It's based off of two seperate photographs I took before we had to put my horse down. The horse shoe is the full size and the lady our of shoes she wore. The real artist, Greg Sumii captured every scrape and chip in the shoe. 






My photographs that we used:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 7, 2013)

thats counts! looks good!


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 7, 2013)

I just made this bracelet. I tried to get it to sparkle in the sun and it did, but didn't turn out too well. I'm going to practice basket weaving with copper wire next.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 7, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> I designed this tattoo. Dies that count as art? It's based off of two seperate photographs I took before we had to put my horse down. The horse shoe is the full size and the lady our of shoes she wore. The real artist, Greg Sumii captured every scrape and chip in the shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See the "K" with the circle in the tattoo? "K" and "O" are my initials, so that sign is my signature.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 7, 2013)

sinensispsyched said:


> See the "K" with the circle in the tattoo? "K" and "O" are my initials, so that sign is my signature.


Haha! Nice try! It's the brand of the shoe!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 7, 2013)

No, I'm serious. It's also my signature.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 7, 2013)

sinensispsyched said:


> No, I'm serious. It's also my signature.


Lol well who woulda thunk it? Lol


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 8, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Lol well who woulda thunk it? Lol


IDK?


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 8, 2013)

I made my first basket. :clap: It's gonna take some practice, but I don't think it's too bad for a first try. I think it needs a thicker handle, but this one is good, because I can remove it.






With the handle removed, it makes for a cute hat for Mr. Man, :lol:


----------



## sally (Apr 9, 2013)

Hahaha cute hat.


----------



## sally (Apr 9, 2013)

And GG your tat is real nice. What a nice tribute to your horse.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 9, 2013)

haha thats freakin great!



patrickfraser said:


>


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 9, 2013)

sally said:


> And GG your tat is real nice. What a nice tribute to your horse.


Thanks! It was and still remains the best relationship I've had and the most drive stating to loose. She used to nuzzel me on that shoulder all the time so i thought it was the perfect place to put her.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 11, 2013)

I just made this necklace to sell at my arts and crafts show at the end of the month. I think the links look like eyes.


----------



## jrh3 (May 11, 2013)

patrick you need to hit ebay, those are very cool.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 11, 2013)

Patrick I love the last design you posted!!! Love it!!!

Hemptress love the watermelon one!

Mantid_Mike incredible woodwork.

There's so much good stuff on here I don't know where to start with the compliments!!!!

Pre the last picture you posted reminds me of a dream I had and you know I love anything you do.

Love the Introvertebrate stuff as well beautiful.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 11, 2013)

Sweater makin' skills!





Fingerwave skills!





Haircuttin' skills!





Cookie bakin' skills!



Dog groomin' skills!


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 11, 2013)

thats alot of skillls.... guys like girls with good skills! now you just gotta show of those nun-chuck skills


----------



## Paradoxica (May 11, 2013)

Patrickfraser, nice work but you're gonna need a prettier hand model :tt2:


----------



## patrickfraser (May 11, 2013)

My girlfriend does the modeling for extra cash. :lol:


----------



## Paradoxica (May 11, 2013)

Your girlfriend, *Palm*ela *Hand*erson? :clown:


----------



## patrickfraser (May 11, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> Your girlfriend, *Palm*ela *Hand*erson? :clown:


No, her name is Vargina Puffball.


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 12, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> thats alot of skillls.... guys like girls with good skills! now you just gotta show of those nun-chuck skills


I still can't grow a mustache like Pedro though.


----------

